# A note on the subject of microbevels



## JBroida (Jul 18, 2014)

I had a discussion about this on another forum and i thought it might be useful here... i think people misunderstand microbevels (and also have no clue what thin behind the edge actually looks like with regard to thinning)...

microbevels are intended to achieve the following things (not necessarily all of them, but at least one, if not a combination of a couple or more):

-maintaining extremely thin geometry on a knife that could not otherwise handle it
-reduce chipping in super hard steels
-increase stability in larger carbide steels (especially at low sharpening angles)
-improve edge retention at a cost of maximum sharpness

Here is an example of very thin behind the edge:


----------



## schanop (Jul 18, 2014)

Oooh, sexy...


----------



## Ruso (Jul 18, 2014)

Jon, when do you not recommenced to use a micro bevel then? Is it better use more acute angle with microbevel, or the reverse. 

P.S. Nice knife indeed, what is it?


----------



## harlock0083 (Jul 18, 2014)

Ruso said:


> Jon, when do you not recommenced to use a micro bevel then? Is it better use more acute angle with microbevel, or the reverse.
> 
> P.S. Nice knife indeed, what is it?



You need a larger angle than your original bevel for a microbevel.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 18, 2014)

Good note Jon, thanks. 

You have mentioned before that a uBevel on the SIH is warranted. Which of these objectives is served in that instance?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 18, 2014)

Zwiefel said:


> Good note Jon, thanks.
> 
> You have mentioned before that a uBevel on the SIH is warranted. Which of these objectives is served in that instance?


1,3, and 4

note here about the steel:
http://www.smt.sandvik.com/en-us/pr...ife-steel/sandvik-knife-steels/sandvik-19c27/


----------



## mhlee (Jul 18, 2014)

Ruso said:


> Is it better use more acute angle with microbevel, or the reverse.



How could one ever use a less acute or shallower angle on a microbevel? You'd have to make the bevel concave behind the edge.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm a believer in microbevels for adding strength when needed and it often is. I tend not to teach to do them anymore though I've found that most of us make them without even trying.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 18, 2014)

JBroida said:


> 1,3, and 4
> 
> note here about the steel:
> http://www.smt.sandvik.com/en-us/pr...ife-steel/sandvik-knife-steels/sandvik-19c27/



Excellent link. Thank again Jon!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 19, 2014)

With very thin edge geometry it is important not to over sharpen. It does not take much on the stones at all to get a sharp edge. No sense in wearing away more steel than is needed.


----------



## gic (Jul 19, 2014)

I often give away cheap restaurant knives like the tramontina pro's that Costco is almost giving away right now (A 10+ 8 inch chef for like $14 anyone??) to my friends who are just getting into cooking or who have never had a decent knife before (you know cutco). 

What I will do is lower the angle a fair amount and then put a microbevel on it. It gives them a much better knife then anything they have ever seen before :- )


----------



## Benuser (Jul 19, 2014)

I've seen that single-sided microbevel at some 35 degree with soft carbons by Robert Herder, Solingen. Well, microbevel, rather a minibevel, as it is made on the coarse stone. It allows quite a thin geometry with soft steels. I use it successfully with NOS Nogents and Globals.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 19, 2014)

How coarse, and how aggressive is the angle you use on Sabs and Global Benuser?


----------



## Benuser (Jul 19, 2014)

Mrmnms said:


> How coarse, and how aggressive is the angle you use on Sabs and Global Benuser?


They all have a relief bevel at the lowest angle I'm comfortable with, right side gets a minibevel @35 degree or so, the other side a convexed edge ending below 15 degree. I start the minibevel on a Chosera 800, JIS 1200, a bit of stropping and further deburring on a Chosera 2k, a few strokes on a 5k and Snow White Bk when I'm in the mood.


----------



## Benuser (Jul 20, 2014)

I add a 2-3" double microbevel on most of my knives, beginning at the heel, and use that section for rougher tasks.


----------

